# New Film about Friedrich Nietzsche and Richard Wagner



## Maxim (Dec 5, 2011)

http://igg.me/p/52993?a=327096

This may be of interest, a film is being planned about the relationship between Friedrich Nietzsche and Richard Wagner. Two very misunderstood people to say the least!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Maxim said:


> This may be of interest, a film is being planned about the relationship between Friedrich Nietzsche and Richard Wagner. Two very misunderstood people to say the least!


Interesting clip. But the shot of the priest entering the lunatic asylum . . . isn't that from the opening of _Amadeus_? Which would be a cool intertextual reference, but still . . . I'm just sayin' . . .

I would be extremely interested in seeing this film. It's a well-kept secret, but back in my acting school days I wrote, directed, and starred in a one-person show about Friedrich Nietzsche and his relationship with Wagner. (Bit of a reach: I'm 6' 4", Nietzsche was 5' 8", but who cares?)

Sounds like filmmaker Julian Doyle has found a better "angle" to tell the story than I did, but I'll have to reserve judgment until after I've seen the movie.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

*Wagner*: "You're dead!"
*Nietzsche*: "According to whom?"
*Wagner*: "The Christian god!"
*Nietzsche*: "Well, I may be dead, but _you_ are indescribably offensive, so that for the most part, people just listen to you in disgust!"
*Wagner*: "That so? According to whom?"
*Nietzsche*: "Einstein!"
*Wagner*: "D'oh!"

That's a small part of a duet from an opera that I'm currently writing. Ingenious, isn't it?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks interesting, although since they're funding it by donations on the internet I'm not convinced it will ever see the light of day.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*@ Dodecaplex *- a third person for your fictional "conversation" could be Frederick Delius, who apparently lived his life following Nietschean principles, which doesn't sound something of commonsense or practicality to me, but anyway...


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Sid James said:


> *@ Dodecaplex *- a third person for your fictional "conversation" could be Frederick Delius, who apparently lived his life following Nietschean principles, which doesn't sound something of commonsense or practicality to me, but anyway...


Interesting. I could also add Hitler, who lived his life according to Wagnerian principles. Or so I've heard.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Interesting. I could also add Hitler, who lived his life according to Wagnerian principles. Or so I've heard.


I don't think so, not quite.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Dodecaplex said:


> Interesting. I could also add Hitler, who lived his life according to Wagnerian principles. Or so I've heard.


Let's just not go there, ha hah. But seriously, Wagner is just music, ultimately, just like any music. Of course it's more complex, but that's what it boils down to, cult or no cult of annual Bayreuth Festspiele, etc.

But Nietsche WAS a philosopher setting down principles which in Delius' case, he decided to live by. AS I said, I wouldn't do that personally, but what Delius did was his business, decision, etc. It was his life to live, not mine. An artistic product of that was his athiest mass, I think called the _Mass of Life _or something...


----------



## Maxim (Dec 5, 2011)

The reason I was interested in the project was because it did challenge the perceived image of Wagner and Nietzsche as right wing idols. 

The cast and crew are donating their time so there is a good chance it will be made with a little bit of support.


----------



## Maxim (Dec 5, 2011)

We have been working with the actors and doing camera tests so things are going forward....


----------

